# ND Juvie Hunt



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice! Looks like fun!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Looks like the kind of field I wish we would have been hunting in last weekend...no mud!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ohh there was mud. All the fields we hunting in this spring just walking around you would sink 8 to 12 inches. But it was still alot of fun!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

how many fullbodies you boys runnin in that pic


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Damn....After reading the title to this post I was expecting to see BIG pile of birds. Nice little hunt though..congrats


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Is that a billboard or your trailer in the third pic?

Nice hunt! :beer:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

How are the durability on those tanglefree fb's? are they any good?


----------



## Barrels Up (Apr 25, 2010)

shooteminthelips,
Great pictures. I know there are still some birds out there around Devils Lake in small pockets and they are decoying well right now. I also can appreciate bringing the dog out and getting some work in. Where did you get that trailer? Great Logo!

Barrels Up


----------

